# N Fl Gathering V Pics page 3 (warning may take awhile to load lots of pics)



## the dude abides (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome photos.  Glad everyone had a good time.  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like a great time


----------



## thestealth (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like a lot of great food and great company.  Can't ask for much more than that.


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 11, 2011)

I bet that was a blast


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes folks w all survived another Gathering at Jerry's and Karen's. I just want to be one of the first to say out here. We really do

THANK YOU For everything it was a great time again and we all look forward to the next one for sure. Now everyone who's likes theses pictures it looks like a really fun time but believe me the pictures don't do it justice. It's way more fun to be there live. Then next one is coming up in October (TBA) sometime in Louisiana at Al's place.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Onion Rings anybody



















Bmudd prepping the Tri-Tips he flew in


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Stuffed Pork Loins


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Prepping for the 2nd round of ABT's we only had 8 lbs of Jalapenos for them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Mballi and AlBlancher are in discussion and I'm cutting and the ladies are prepping































Hush puppies anybody













Sarah and Alexia need a break


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

RioGrande in the front and RvRivalKC and his wife in the back heading toward the cookshed







TomN, TulsaJeff and Tom's wife Sandy under the banner with BCFishman in the background







TulsaJeff, Bmudd, and Pineywoods







Group shot with most everyone


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

This is all the pics I have and Sumosmoke gave me some of these it seems some people escaped our cameras but Jeff and Brian got even more pics so they ain't safe yet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Again I would like to thank everyone who attended and a special thanks to those who helped prep or cook stuff.

It was very warm with above average temps in fact we set a new record high for Saturday and I think we had tied the one for Friday but hey it didn't rain


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry due to complaints about load times we had to split this thread into several pages you can post replies on the last page

Page 4 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-warning-may-take-awhile-to-load-lots-of-pics  

If you missed any

Page 1 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-warning-may-take-awhile-to-load-lots-of-pics  

Page 2 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-warning-may-take-awhile-to-load-lots-of-pics


----------

